# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم منتجات Octopus/Octoplus  Octoplus is going Digital!

## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Octoplus is going Digital!*  *Why? What is that?*
Today we are glad to introduce you a new way of Octoplus ownership - Digital Licenses. *
So what's the point?*
You have a choice: invest some more in physical carrier with unlimited usage or spend little money on short-term activation.
Besides that there is no shipping fee, so you're saving on this as well and you don't have to wait for delivery.  *What options are available?*
Separate licenses for LG, Samsung, Huawei, FRP and FULL all-in-one.   *Are they unlimited?*
No, they are limited in time. 6 months or 1 year period of your choice.  *Can I upgrade 6 months license to 1 year?*
Unfortunately no, that's not possible. You can arrange an exchange with your seller if you hadn't used it though. *
I own a box already. Do I need this?*
No, you don't  *Does that means I have to pay each year to use my box?*
No, you don't  *Can I activate a timed license on my box?*
No, there are no possible reasons to do so. You can buy a license and  use them independently if you want or buy an unlimited activation for  box users.  *Can I convert my box to digital unlimited license?*
No, there is no such possibility *
So who gonna need this?*
New customers, who don't own any product from Octoplus family yet  *Is there any difference between digital license and box (dongle)?*
In terms of functionality there is no difference.
Digital license is limited in time, whereas box is not. And you must be connected to Internet all the time.  *And what about support area access?*
License users can't register at Boot-Loader.com, but alternative support area is accessible from Octoplus software.  *Does license require credits too?*
Yes, there is no difference. Server based operations require same amount of credits as for box users.  *Can I buy a license for credits?*
No, credits are not accepted as a payment method.  *Can I use it on multiple PC's?*
Yes, until they are yours and you're not sharing your licenses with  someone else. You can switch between PC's after 48 hrs from last HWID  change.
During Covid-19 pandemic we allow to use same license on 2 PC's without swicthing limits  *Still have any questions left?*
Leave them in comments below Find out more at: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]Buy directly from الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] or find your الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

